# Computer won't boot anymore/weird green vertical lines on screen.



## kamb0z (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok, my computer suddenly froze while I was playing a game and displayed some weird pixels and coloured lines that were spread across the screen.
I reset the computer, and found that there were green vertical lines that were goind across and I rebooted several times to see if it would work. I think my GFX card is fried, but I'm not sure.

Now, after several reboot attempts, my computer will not boot at all, I can turn it on, but it doesn't progress anywhere other than a black screen and the computer being on. 

Also, would anyone be able to tell me whether my motherboard Asus P5LD2 SE is a 1.1 or 1.0 PCI-E?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

you got 1 PCI-E x16 1 PCI-E x1 slot and 3 PCI slots


can you give us your full specs?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be v1.1 but it would not nmake a difference if you are looking at video card specs v2.x is backwards compatible especially on Intel chipsets to both.


----------



## kamb0z (Aug 13, 2011)

Niram said:


> you got 1 PCI-E x16 1 PCI-E x1 slot and 3 PCI slots
> 
> 
> can you give us your full specs?


Uhmm, so is that a 1.0 or 1.1 PCI-E x16?

Also, my other specs are:
Nvidia 7600 GT.
Core 2 Duo 6300 1.86GHz.
3GB Ram DDR2 I think..

If I was to get a new GFX card, would these be compatible?
GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 400 Series - GV-N450OC-1GI
GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 500 Series - GV-N550OC-1GI


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

as wrench said, it does not matter


you could try removing one stick of ram and see what happens


if you want one of those gpus you need to upgrade your cpu first


----------



## kamb0z (Aug 13, 2011)

How do I know what kind of CPU I would need to run a new GFX card?
Would I be able to run this kind of card?
GeForce GT 440 - OEM

Also, any other recommendations for my PC? I might take it in for a fix tomorow...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your CPU will run the other cards, they are just capable of processing data faster then the CPU will deliver it.

The 440 or 450 will work, providing your Power Supply will handle them.
What PSU are you running?


----------



## kamb0z (Aug 13, 2011)

350W LOL. I've had it for around 4 years, so that explains the outdated components.
What kind of GFX cards that are decent will be compatible with my setup?
Will a 350W work with those cards?

Btw, it's a Thermal Master 350W ATX12V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No under powering probably caused the early failure of your current card.

Where are you shopping?


----------



## kamb0z (Aug 13, 2011)

Uhm, going to a place in Melbourne called CPL, Computer and Parts Land.
CPL - Cheap Computers & Notebooks

What PSU would you recommend that fits in with the current specs of my computer and would allow it to run the GT440?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your in a tough market, Aussie prices are tough to take, from what I see the Antec Neo 520W is about the best pick, in general the Corsair VX or TX series, or XFX units are the best supplies for the lowest cost. You want close to a 550w unit.


----------

